# anyone know of surprise natural BFP??



## goddessdream (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi Girls,

Im trawling the net looking stories of surprise natural BFP, im particulary interested in surprise naturals with male factor. There are websites and forums but are mostly American. Any stories would be great, helps keep the ole hope alive!


----------



## confused123 (Aug 17, 2010)

Hello goddess 
I had a surprise natural Bfp am now 27 weeks. With male factor and pcos. There is always hope 
Olivia


----------



## goddessdream (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi 
Thanx for replying, well done and good luck with your pregnancy! There is hope!


----------



## Velma (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi Goddess,


There were a right few of us in the last year that got surprise natural pregnancies - i know sometimes it feels that its beyond you - but we all felt like that too - so there really is hope   


Velma x


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

I too wud love to hear about wot ppl think helped them achieve their natural bfp 
We have male factor issues as well as others but they won't investigate me further as they say it's all down to male factor 
We are in limbo atm until we save an im  We will get a miracle 

But who I'm I kidding..............


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

Mine was a surprise bfp with male factor and severe immune issues, low amh and adenomyosis.   I'm now 20 weeks.

xxx


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

In terms of what helped, DH stopped drinking alcohol, doesn't smoke, takes his multivits and is not overweight.  He also used to take a lot of zantac which he stopped as a urologist told him that it could be damaging his swimmers (although it is an indigestion remedy it is also an antihistamine).

The thing I would say is to see a urologist sooner rather than later.  We never had it recommended to us and wasted years and thousands of pounds on IVF.


----------



## goddessdream (Aug 23, 2012)

Hello everybody

Its really good to hear your stories and gives me abit of light of the end of my tunnel.. We are still in hope, we pinpoint ovulation every month, take multivitamins, vitc and I take b complex. We also exercise and try to eat ok. We are also on the ivf waiting list due to get called in maybe 6/7 months. Untill then hope and try every month..


----------



## confused123 (Aug 17, 2010)

Have now got a 10 week old. In terms of what helped the clearblue ovulation kits, the multi vitamins and pretty much followed the advice in the zits west book on vitamins and lifestyle.  But the ovulation kit was super.


----------

